# Fence and tombstones are out!



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

We have the fence and the tombstones out. The lighting is a major addition to the haunt this year and we are still messing around with placement and I am still working out the bugs with the nightime shots.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice! I personally like to see graveyards with lots of stones. Very authentic. What color light scheme are you planning?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looking good widowsbluff. I agree with jdubbya...lot's of stones make a nice scene.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Lookin great WB... you're gonna get a lot of drive-bys!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup ;looks great 
i like your devil in the window, 
I'm thinking of adding a few more tombstones this yr also.
seems more visible


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Thanks,
I had to take most of it down last night due to rain and some pretty gusty winds. I am using the lighting tips from skull and bone, I am trying to get into the mindset that lighting is also a prop, albeit an expensive one. We got quite a bit of traffic over the weekend and then it tappered off. We try to add new stuff every weekend to keep the interest up.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The lighting looks great. Keep it up. Drive by's are one of my favorite parts of the holiday. You should get lots of them.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lookin good!!!

hey! i did a drive by for your house slimy and got labeled a stalker!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

That looks great! Now I need MORE headstones!!!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

looks really good. I can't wait to finish my fence so that I can put my stuff out.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is some really nice Tombstones!


----------

